# Choix d'un Ipad



## Mr.Yellow (4 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir, 

je m'inscris sur votre forum car nous sommes bloqués devant les choix que Apple nous propose.

Mes parents désirent acheter un Ipad pour la maison, afin d'aller sur internet quand ils veulent, consulter les mails, vérifier des informations, etc.

Le problème c'est qu'on ne sait pas vraiment quel modèle choisir. 

Faut-il prendre un Ipad 3g ou pas ? 16, 32 ou 64 Go ? Quels sont les réelles différences entre ces 3 choix.

Sachant que cet Ipad est surtout destiné à rester à la maison (nous avons une connexion wifi), mais il n'est pas exclu de l'utiliser en dehors de temps en temps (environ 1 fois par mois).

Merci beaucoup pour vos éclaircissement/aide,

excellente soirée

Mr.Yellow


----------



## twinworld (4 Décembre 2011)

j'ai acheté un iPad 3G en me disant, comme vous, qu'il ne serait pas exclu de l'utiliser en dehors de la maison. Après 1 an et demi, l'utilisation est le 99% du temps à la maison (ou sur un autre réseau wifi). Le 3G n'est donc pas indispensable, pour mon utilisation. 

La question est : voulez-vous vous faire plaisir et avez-vous les moyens de mettre la différence de prix entre un 3G et un wifi ?

Quant à la taille, j'ai un 3G 64Gb. Là encore, j'ai vu grand. Dans la pratique, sans doute qu'un 32Gb aurait suffit. Si c'est pour lire les emails et lire le journal, c'est amplement suffisant. 

Mon conseil : l'iPad 2 wifi 32 gb.


----------



## AZTT (4 Décembre 2011)

précision importante.. seul le modèle 3G a un "vrai"  GPS


----------



## Cédric74 (4 Décembre 2011)

J'ai un Ipad 32Go wifi, utilisé surtout à la maison. Pour l'extérieur, je trouve régulièrement des réseaux. Ce n'est pas toujours le cas mais en même temps je peux m'en passer. 
Si tes parents ne veulent pas stocker de films ou trop de documents ou d'images, peut-être que 16 gb c'est bien. Sans doute que 64 ce sera trop. En général j'utilise une douzaine de gigas.


----------



## Mr.Yellow (5 Décembre 2011)

je pense que nous allons suivre votre conseil twinworld, l'ipad wifi 32 Go à l'air amplement satisfaisant pour l'utilisation que nous allons en faire. 

Je vous remercie tous pour vos témoignages, ils nous ont été très intéressant.

Excellent début de semaine

Mr.Yellow


----------



## madaniso (5 Décembre 2011)

Le mieux c'est d'attendre l'Ipad 3.


----------



## Cédric74 (7 Décembre 2011)

Ou le 4 qui s'annonce encore bien mieux.


----------



## jupiter123 (7 Décembre 2011)

J ai acheté l iPad 64 3G pour ma boîte  au final je ne me sert jamais de la 3 g et puis les mini sims c est contraignant. Tu peux utiliser un routeur externe ou mieux un iPhone car il fait routeur La 3G n est don pas indispensable et 16 ou 32 g suffisent très largement


----------

